# Kelpies car park, Falkirk



## haggislassie

Hi Folks.

My 1st post on this forum but it is not all positive but feel you should be made aware!!

As the weather was to be nice for a few days, I decided on Tuesday morning to go away solo (had faithful hound with me, though) in my M/H and also try wild camping. My 1st stop was the Falkirk Wheel but it became very windy and, after speaking to fellow M/Homers, who had parked up, they said go to Kelpies, that is where we are headed now.
So, got myself there and settled in for a quiet night, or so I thought!

By 8pm a large group of cars, driven by youngsters, had arrived and proceeded to race round the car park, do doughnuts on the parking spaces, scream, shout, play loud music and cause general mayhem!! This went on till 2am!!

The couple who had said to go there apologised to me the next morning, but I said its certainly not your fault.

They left a whole load of rubbish behind them and the Police patrolled the car park at 9am the next morning????

Needless to say, I won't go there again and my poor dog was very upset, too.

NOW a very positive note for my next port-of-call, which was Limekilns, ah, perfection! Lovely village, smashing pub (Ships Inn) and very friendly Fifers. Will defo go back there.

Cheers, for now, and here's to more adventures.
Elaine


----------



## campervanannie

Go to the smaller carpark it's too small for their handbrake turns personally been there often and they don't actually bother me last time I was there they were gone by 10 pm too cold for them.


----------



## antiquesam

I've stopped at The Kelpies and shared the car park with the local car loving community, but they didn't threaten me and, to be honest, it is their patch far more than it's ours. They all went home around 11PM. Live and let live.


----------



## Fazerloz

We spent Monday night on the Kelpies car park, must say they should be seen at night as well as daylight. We stayed in the small section of the first carpark that you come to off the roundabout, not on the large shale one nearest the Kelpies. A little coming and going by youths but no antisocial behaviour on that car park at all and had a good night.


----------



## Minisorella

A few of us stayed at the Kelpies recently, in the smaller car park. When we went to ask about staying, they did warn us about the racers but told us, as Annie has said, that they don't bother with the little car park because it's too small for their fun. We had a great night in a really lovely spot.


----------



## The laird

Fazerloz said:


> View attachment 49904View attachment 49905View attachment 49906View attachment 49907View attachment 49908View attachment 49909We spent Monday night on the Kelpies car park, must say they should be seen at night as well as daylight. We stayed in the small section of the first carpark that you come to off the roundabout, not on the large shale one nearest the Kelpies. A little coming and going by youths but no antisocial behaviour on that car park at all and had a good night.



Great photos ,fantastic bit of engineering as well as the art side of it.


----------



## The laird

haggislassie said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> My 1st post on this forum but it is not all positive but feel you should be made aware!!
> 
> As the weather was to be nice for a few days, I decided on Tuesday morning to go away solo (had faithful hound with me, though) in my M/H and also try wild camping. My 1st stop was the Falkirk Wheel but it became very windy and, after speaking to fellow M/Homers, who had parked up, they said go to Kelpies, that is where we are headed now.
> So, got myself there and settled in for a quiet night, or so I thought!
> 
> By 8pm a large group of cars, driven by youngsters, had arrived and proceeded to race round the car park, do doughnuts on the parking spaces, scream, shout, play loud music and cause general mayhem!! This went on till 2am!!
> 
> The couple who had said to go there apologised to me the next morning, but I said its certainly not your fault.
> 
> They left a whole load of rubbish behind them and the Police patrolled the car park at 9am the next morning????
> 
> Needless to say, I won't go there again and my poor dog was very upset, too.
> 
> NOW a very positive note for my next port-of-call, which was Limekilns, ah, perfection! Lovely village, smashing pub (Ships Inn) and very friendly Fifers. Will defo go back there.
> 
> Cheers, for now, and here's to more adventures.
> Elaine



Pmd you about Lanark Elaine.


----------



## GreggBear

antiquesam said:


> I've stopped at The Kelpies and shared the car park with the local car loving community, but they didn't threaten me and, to be honest, it is their patch far more than it's ours. They all went home around 11PM. Live and let live.



You make a valid point buddy. When you park anywhere and cars etc are an issue, just try to remember they probably frequent the place every night, or at least more often than you do. Seems a bit short sighted to expect them all to stay away just cos you pole up for the night. Not saying its cool having all the noise all night but just another opinion....:drive::camper::goodnight::sleep-027:


----------



## GreggBear

runnach said:


> If they want to race, dick around, they do have the option of Knockhill race track, this way, no one has there peace and quiet disturbed.



And no doubt Knockhill will charge accordingly! Surely you can also think of a nearby campsite, where you could enjoy a peaceful stress free night too? But the charge maybe goes against what we stand for?? And the boy racers  never seem to complain about motorhomers blocking up their car parks, does that mean they're more tolerant than we are of other peoples leisure time activities?...:cheers::cool1::camper::rolleyes2:


----------



## Fazerloz

The laird said:


> Great photos ,fantastic bit of engineering as well as the art side of it.



Must say I was impressed with them. Just a pity the Falkirk wheel was not working. We don't seem to get up that way oft enough. We did the NC500 over the Christmas / New Year period.


----------



## mistericeman

GreggBear said:


> And no doubt Knockhill will charge accordingly! Surely you can also think of a nearby campsite, where you could enjoy a peaceful stress free night too? But the charge maybe goes against what we stand for?? And the boy racers  never seem to complain about motorhomers blocking up their car parks, does that mean they're more tolerant than we are of other peoples leisure time activities?...:cheers::cool1::camper::rolleyes2:



Seriously??? 

are you ACTUALLY suggesting that we should be more tolerant of a bunch of scroaty no marks driving like idiots??? 
Hell why not open it up and sling some needles into the mix too... 
No doubt we should as a society of folks shooting up in public places too.... 
Sadly standards AND expectations of decent human behaviour seem to be at an all time low.


----------



## Deleted member 13543

The Kelpies are definitely on my list for visiting this year when we go to Scotland.  Thanks for the advice about what car park to use!


----------



## Minisorella

kernowprickles said:


> The Kelpies are definitely on my list for visiting this year when we go to Scotland.  Thanks for the advice about what car park to use!



Don't forget a boat ride on the amazing Falkirk Wheel too, if you haven't already done it... great day out


----------



## Deleted member 13543

We did that in 2011, amazing, and I have a video of it as well.  Really good experience, and a great place for a day out.


----------



## campervanannie

mistericeman said:


> Seriously???
> 
> are you ACTUALLY suggesting that we should be more tolerant of a bunch of scroaty no marks driving like idiots???
> Hell why not open it up and sling some needles into the mix too...
> No doubt we should as a society of folks shooting up in public places too....
> Sadly standards AND expectations of decent human behaviour seem to be at an all time low.


Have you been to the Kelpies and seen these cars some of these young lads have spent an awful lot of money and don't want to damage their pride and joy they just want to show off to each other what they have done a bit like us with our campers and Motorhomes we want councils to tolerate us but we don't want to tolerate others just mean spirited if you ask me.


----------



## Hondaboy

As I have said before about the Kelpies 'boy racers' get out of your van and talk to these lads, no don't lay down the law to them. They might have suggested you go to the small car park as it would be noisy is the large one. These lads are not monsters and I doubt no more anti social than we were  at that age.


----------



## mistericeman

campervanannie said:


> Have you been to the Kelpies and seen these cars some of these young lads have spent an awful lot of money and don't want to damage their pride and joy they just want to show off to each other what they have done a bit like us with our campers and Motorhomes we want councils to tolerate us but we don't want to tolerate others just mean spirited if you ask me.



I'll agree with you the first time that I hear of a bunch of motor home owners organising and taking part in a drifting competition around parked up modded cars .....

I don't think for a second that there would be any complaints IF they just turned up and parked up after fitting a set of silver screens for the night ....(providing they didnt fire a genny up OR dump grey waste .
For god's sake there is a world of difference between the two scenarios .


----------



## campervanannie

runnach said:


> Annie, if you go back over OP, you will read they were not showing off, their pride and joy. What ever way you want to paint it up, it is anti social behaviour. The day will come, when one of these nerds, loses control of their pride and joy and, damage a bystander vehicle, or worse still, injure an individual. For the record, I have been at the receiving end of nerd driving, which caused lots of damage to my garden ground and, thousands of pounds of damage, there is no need for these idiots in our society.



It appears to me that you are taring them all with the same brush a bit like when one camper empties their grey or black waste and then we are up in arms as we all get banned,  I have got out of my van at Kelpies and spoke to these lads and some of them are actually quite nice lads and yes there is always going to be the aresole that runs round in a beat up old banger that he paid £50 for and has no tax or insurance I think it is not the case with the lads at the Kelpies.


----------



## antiquesam

mistericeman said:


> Seriously???
> 
> are you ACTUALLY suggesting that we should be more tolerant of a bunch of scroaty no marks driving like idiots???
> Hell why not open it up and sling some needles into the mix too...
> No doubt we should as a society of folks shooting up in public places too....
> Sadly standards AND expectations of decent human behaviour seem to be at an all time low.



You can't be serious, can you?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

runnach said:


> If they want to race, dick around, they do have the option of Knockhill race track, this way, no one has there peace and quiet disturbed.



I'm not on their side buuut, we stopover there for free, they knockhill there for free,  no difference.  We're just quieter.


----------



## Fazerloz

I think we should drive around the car park with our greasy grey wastes open. It will make it easier for them to drift, and get them talking to us. Remember when you were a yoof.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

runnach said:


> AP, nowt here about area being developed as a race track. The Helix | Funding The Helix



I haven't read through all the links but it appears you are right,  but I can't see anything mentioning us either.

As I said, I am not on any one side on this subject ... I generally prefer to live and let live. There is often an alternative spot for us to move to if we were desperate enough but is there for them?


----------



## Fazerloz

As I have said before if its that bad and dangerous ring the police its what they are there for. Let them deal with it. The police will get sick of all the phone calls eventually and harass the kids. The kids will stop using it leaving it for the MH. Then the police can come around and knock on the door at 3am and ask if everything is OK. :fun:


----------



## antiquesam

runnach said:


> AP, nowt here about area being developed as a race track. The Helix | Funding The Helix



Not listed as an Aire either


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

runnach said:


> Correct, AP. Nor are those stopping for the night doing hand brake spins and the likes. If they are as Anne stated, having a blether, showing off their car mods etc, I have no problem with this. Problem is, some will take their bad car park practices, onto public roads and, some of these practices can be catastrophic.



In my mid 20's I was the first vehicle to stop at a head-on quite close to the location we are talking about.  That night three bonnie teenaged girls died in my arms, one survived and the fiancé of the first one to go, who was the driver, also survived.   Believe me when I say I know the consequences of people's mistakes, no boy racers just a drunken woman with apparent suicidal tendancies.

Every single year at the first signs of snow and ice I always practice my driving skills on an icy car park ... I'm 63, and still do it. Ok I do it in private but I do it. For every one of these hooligans who act in this manner there will be some who have an accident, there will be some who avoid an accident thanks to their skills. There will be survivors who had the maturity to keep it in the car parks.

Please, stop the hatred and try to consider other sides of every coin..


----------



## Caz

When I stayed at the Kelpies last summer the boy racers weren't a problem, they kept to the ends/sides of the car park whilst I and a few others were parked in the middle. They didn't do much driving around other than accelerating at high speed for a short distance on their way in and out.

I did worry that after being parked with their headlights shining on the Kelpies for a few hours their batteries might be flat. Don't know why they needed to leave their headlights on anyway as the whole thing is well lit up. Luckily they were able to start up again and all had gone home by midnight.

It's a problem in a lot of places I think. Was saddened yesterday, when walking the dogs, to see that in our village the doughnutters have had a go in the grassy area adjacent to the car park and chewed up the grass worse than a bunch of WCers pulling off a wet field.


----------



## antiquesam

runnach said:


> Correct, AP. Nor are those stopping for the night doing hand brake spins and the likes. If they are as Anne stated, having a blether, showing off their car mods etc, I have no problem with this. Problem is, some will take their bad car park practices, onto public roads and, some of these practices can be catastrophic.



Better in a car park then.


----------



## antiquesam

Fazerloz said:


> As I have said before if its that bad and dangerous ring the police its what they are there for. Let them deal with it. The police will get sick of all the phone calls eventually and harass the kids. The kids will stop using it leaving it for the MH. Then the police can come around and knock on the door at 3am and ask if everything is OK. :fun:



And then ban the motorhomers


----------



## antiquesam

runnach said:


> Pay attention, I did say this.



No I think I did.


----------



## antiquesam

runnach said:


> No you didn't



Should I start shouting " he's behind you"?


----------



## campervanannie

FIGHT!!!!!!!!



You guys need to stop ranting or Phil will have to move the entire thread to you know where. Lol


----------



## antiquesam

campervanannie said:


> FIGHT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to stop ranting or Phil will have to move the entire thread to you know where. Lol



Where?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

runnach said:


> "Hatred" tad strong AP..........no?



Nothing personal.  It wasn't aimed directly at anyone. It was meant in general towards the sum total of the amount of dislike that people, including myself, feel about the subject. I know it's bloody annoying, you're tired, your dogs are going ape-poo etc. you just want a little R&R then all hell breaks loose ... 

It's one of those things which will plague forums like ours,  probably every forum has their own equivalent ... climbers going up mountains moaning about abseilers going down public buildings etc ...

We just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## campervanannie

Well I think I might post the Kelpies poi on a dogging forum might as well chuck something else in the mix :dog::dog::dog::mad1::mad1:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

campervanannie said:


> Well I think I might post the Kelpies poi on a dogging forum might as well chuck something else in the mix :dog::dog::dog::mad1::mad1:



Och ... in the email I read that as "digging" and was gonna say my daughter is into archaeological digs.


----------



## antiquesam

I can't understand how people who call themselves free spirits can be so intolerant of others.


----------



## GreggBear

runnach said:


> Yes I can, it is called home.
> 
> As for using campsites, I have done, often.
> 
> Boy racers: so it is "their" car park, why not just let a-holes rule the roads, with a bit luck, they will kill only themselves with their anti social behaviour.



Didn't suggest letting them "rule the roads" bud just giving an opinion. I Don't like the antisocial behaviour any more than the next man but possibly they may be less dangerous in the car park than out on the roads? I can vaguely remember being young myself back down the road a ways and while I never went out to intimidate or piss off anyone, no doubt it didn't always seem that way to those around me. Surely we've all had our moments down the years, and I for one am glad the "Old people" weren't too hard on me. Give it a few years and these "a-holes" will be respectable family men and could even be running this wonderful country!
  Like my old grandpappy always said "youth is wasted on the young"
Have a ball matey, and don't let the b*****ds grind you down!:cool1::drive::cheers::rockroll::camper::have fun:


----------



## antiquesam

runnach said:


> I would love some free spirits, single malt would be lovely.



You might call yourself a single malt but I know you're lying.


----------



## campervanannie

runnach said:


> Just finished looking at google maps, the Helix link I posted earlier, mentions use of footie stadium car park as an over flow to main Kelpies CP. Looks promising on streetview, worth remembering and, may be a quieter over night stop to head for?



There is a smaller carpark before you get to the large one that the young lads don't use and you can still see the Kelpies lit up at night.


----------



## GreggBear

mistericeman said:


> Seriously???
> 
> are you ACTUALLY suggesting that we should be more tolerant of a bunch of scroaty no marks driving like idiots???
> Hell why not open it up and sling some needles into the mix too...
> No doubt we should as a society of folks shooting up in public places too....
> Sadly standards AND expectations of decent human behaviour seem to be at an all time low.



Not suggesting anything matey just giving my opinion. When was the last time you parked overnight in a "No Camping" spot? or maybe parked in a beautiful little hideaway in some idyllic area that was obviously not a designated overnight parking space? We all do it, that's why we're called "Wild Campers" isn't it? I wasn't condoning bad behaviour bud, & just where the reference to needles and "shooting up" came from, I'm not sure. I'm not naïve enough to think their behaviour only happens off road, but maybe these kids use these carparks so they don't need to go killing themselves or anyone else on the roads? And surely calling them all "scroaty no marks" is like calling all members of this forum "campsite avoiding freeloaders" or some such thing? Sure some of the so called good folk in motorhomes never put a foot wrong but others do empty grey water in hedgerows and leave litter in layby's etc. But we keep on keeping on and expect people to not judge us all to be bad don't we??
  As for standards being at an all time low, whilst I fully agree with the sentiment, I vividly remember my dear old daddy telling me the exact same thing 30 years ago, while I got yet another roasting for being out till midnight, Riding my "horrible fast noisy motorcycle" like I had just stolen it!:lol-061::idea-007::lol-061: 
 Does any of this sound familiar to  anyone?
    We were all young once . Most of us came through it pretty much unscathed (I remember a lot of young souls who didn't... legacy of involvement with aforementioned motorcycles I know!"
 Just remember, A lot of what we did all those years ago is not tolerated now in this so called "Lawless society" & I firmly believe that anyone doing half of the things we did in modern society would be locked up toot sweet! so maybe things aren't any worse now than they were back then, but the old folk just get less tolerant?
  At least the yoof of today seem to have learned not to drink and drive like we all did, so that alone must make them safer than we ever were! And as for young drivers being rubbish, Have you heard of messrs Button & Hamilton et al?
  I rest my case and relinquish the soap box now. 
   Whilever society practices tolerance, we can all live free and enjoy! 
     PEACE OUT DUDES & DUDESSES!!:cool1::drive:


----------



## GreggBear

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I'm not on their side buuut, we stopover there for free, they knockhill there for free,  no difference.  We're just quieter.



The trouble is we stay there for free, but expect a lot in return. Bet lots of us know a place somewhere that was perfect, but ended up being "civilised" by the owners or the local council, who then regulated it and charged accordingly. You cant have it both ways can you bud? I used to use a farm at Sandsend lovely place £3 per night, fires allowed and water available in farm yard along with the farmer's personal outside toilet! Lovely field right next to the sea with very few rules and just the job for us young lads and my first campervan! (mk1 Renault Trafic ex minibus... fond memories!) Anyway people started saying the field wasn't very flat and was full of sheep and cows most of the time. Then the facilities weren't very nice. Suddenly the son wanted Caravan Club status but couldn't get it so next time we went it had shut it's gates altogether! 25 yrs ago but still not found anywhere as good for the money:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
 Moral of the story "Don't be too fussy cos nothing lasts forever"


----------



## Caz

runnach said:


> Caz, there is a lovely park ten min walk from my home, would make a great POI, however, some mornings when walking dog, same situ, beautiful grass all cut up, figure of eights, etc. Added to this, empty fast food containers dumped, yet there are rubbish bins all over the place, I guess some find it too difficult to engage brain.



Maybe we're lucky then, no rubbish about. Although that might be down to the "Management" clearing up every morning. There are plenty of bins. It's on the POIs by the way.


----------



## mistericeman

GreggBear said:


> Not suggesting anything matey just giving my opinion. When was the last time you parked overnight in a "No Camping" spot? or maybe parked in a beautiful little hideaway in some idyllic area that was obviously not a designated overnight parking space? We all do it, that's why we're called "Wild Campers" isn't it? I wasn't condoning bad behaviour bud, & just where the reference to needles and "shooting up" came from, I'm not sure. I'm not naïve enough to think their behaviour only happens off road, but maybe these kids use these carparks so they don't need to go killing themselves or anyone else on the roads? And surely calling them all "scroaty no marks" is like calling all members of this forum "campsite avoiding freeloaders" or some such thing? Sure some of the so called good folk in motorhomes never put a foot wrong but others do empty grey water in hedgerows and leave litter in layby's etc. But we keep on keeping on and expect people to not judge us all to be bad don't we??
> As for standards being at an all time low, whilst I fully agree with the sentiment, I vividly remember my dear old daddy telling me the exact same thing 30 years ago, while I got yet another roasting for being out till midnight, Riding my "horrible fast noisy motorcycle" like I had just stolen it!:lol-061::idea-007::lol-061:
> Does any of this sound familiar to  anyone?
> We were all young once . Most of us came through it pretty much unscathed (I remember a lot of young souls who didn't... legacy of involvement with aforementioned motorcycles I know!"
> Just remember, A lot of what we did all those years ago is not tolerated now in this so called "Lawless society" & I firmly believe that anyone doing half of the things we did in modern society would be locked up toot sweet! so maybe things aren't any worse now than they were back then, but the old folk just get less tolerant?
> At least the yoof of today seem to have learned not to drink and drive like we all did, so that alone must make them safer than we ever were! And as for young drivers being rubbish, Have you heard of messrs Button & Hamilton et al?
> I rest my case and relinquish the soap box now.
> Whilever society practices tolerance, we can all live free and enjoy!
> PEACE OUT DUDES & DUDESSES!!:cool1::drive:



Hand on heart ...ive never parked anywhere with a camping prohibited/not allowed sign ...Frankly IF someone doesnt want me parked there then fine I'll find somewhere else (Though it's pretty unlikely i'd even consider somewhere with such signs as we prefer solitude etc ) 

YES I was young once BUT hopefully i didnt act like a complete cockwomble driving close to other folks property ...
as for the shooting up reference ...having spent a night up at Loch Doon year before last and having avoided the reams of dumped cans and bottles had to avoid discarded syringe remains made sure we just headed further away from "civilisation" 

Possibly you see it as fine that "todays youth" need to express themselves BUT sadly a heap of todays youth are little better than running feral ....


----------



## antiquesam

mistericeman said:


> Hand on heart ...ive never parked anywhere with a camping prohibited/not allowed sign ...Frankly IF someone doesnt want me parked there then fine I'll find somewhere else (Though it's pretty unlikely i'd even consider somewhere with such signs as we prefer solitude etc )
> 
> YES I was young once BUT hopefully i didnt act like a complete cockwomble driving close to other folks property ...
> as for the shooting up reference ...having spent a night up at Loch Doon year before last and having avoided the reams of dumped cans and bottles had to avoid discarded syringe remains made sure we just headed further away from "civilisation"
> 
> Possibly you see it as fine that "todays youth" need to express themselves BUT sadly a heap of todays youth are little better than running feral ....



These cars are the boys pride and joy, and to them they are as valuable as your 40k motorhome is to you. They aren't going to damage it on your old caravan with an engine


----------



## GreggBear

mistericeman said:


> Hand on heart ...ive never parked anywhere with a camping prohibited/not allowed sign ...Frankly IF someone doesnt want me parked there then fine I'll find somewhere else (Though it's pretty unlikely i'd even consider somewhere with such signs as we prefer solitude etc )
> 
> YES I was young once BUT hopefully i didnt act like a complete cockwomble driving close to other folks property ...
> as for the shooting up reference ...having spent a night up at Loch Doon year before last and having avoided the reams of dumped cans and bottles had to avoid discarded syringe remains made sure we just headed further away from "civilisation"
> 
> Possibly you see it as fine that "todays youth" need to express themselves BUT sadly a heap of todays youth are little better than running feral ....



Couldn't agree more matey. A lot of today's youth should have a government health warning tattooed on their foreheads... same as our generation was! Which side did you fall on cos I tended to need the tattoo myself according to my dad and his cronies!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mistericeman

antiquesam said:


> These cars are the boys pride and joy, and to them they are as valuable as your 40k motorhome is to you. They aren't going to damage it on your old caravan with an engine



40 grand.... you're having a Turkish.... try £2500 of third hand transit.... 
not that cost has cock all to do with it... 
It's more down to consideration for others...
 Fancy me drifting my 2500 quids worth near to someone else's £40 grand Bling mobile then?? 
Does that make MY behaviour acceptable then??? 

Really... come on


----------



## alcam

antiquesam said:


> These cars are the boys pride and joy, and to them they are as valuable as your 40k motorhome is to you. They aren't going to damage it on your old caravan with an engine



Correct , been in plenty of places inhabited by these boy racers . They get right on my t*ts but I'm a grumpy old t*at . Worst thing I see them do is carefully opening their doors and depositing their crap on the deck . Infuriating but hardly candidates for the gallows . I have spoken to some of them about this , that was when I discovered I was a grumpy old t*at !
Think being old and grumpy is ok , being downright intolerant is not


----------



## antiquesam

mistericeman said:


> 40 grand.... you're having a Turkish.... try £2500 of third hand transit....
> not that cost has cock all to do with it...
> It's more down to consideration for others...
> Fancy me drifting my 2500 quids worth near to someone else's £40 grand Bling mobile then??
> Does that make MY behaviour acceptable then???
> 
> Really... come on



I don't know. Do you not upset some folk by parking where they don't want you to be? I got verbal the other day parked on Worthing sea front with a pay and display sticker in the window while visiting my old home town for the day from an old gentleman who thought motorhomes were a menace.


----------



## campervanannie

mistericeman said:


> 40 grand.... you're having a Turkish.... try £2500 of third hand transit....
> not that cost has cock all to do with it...
> It's more down to consideration for others...
> Fancy me drifting my 2500 quids worth near to someone else's £40 grand Bling mobile then??
> Does that make MY behaviour acceptable then???
> 
> Really... come on



Well that puts me in a different class to you then mine was £3,900 fleabay lol.


----------



## GreggBear

runnach said:


> Alcam, do you receive a certificate for being old and grumpy?



If they handed out certificates for it we'd all have one!:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## GreggBear

campervanannie said:


> Well that puts me in a different class to you then mine was £3,900 fleabay lol.



Fink yer all a load of posers! My ambulance cost me 155 quid!:dance::cool1::dance::cool1::dance:


----------



## campervanannie

GreggBear said:


> Fink yer all a load of posers! My ambulance cost me 155 quid!:dance::cool1::dance::cool1::dance:



Feck that's a Betty bargain.


----------



## slider

Thanks for the information  am heading there in April taking the grand kids Falkirk wheel and the Kelpies was hoping to see them at night so will keep my fingers crossed they decide not to turn up when we are there.


----------



## alcam

runnach said:


> Alcam, do you receive a certificate for being old and grumpy?


I am indeed certified


----------



## campervanannie

slider said:


> Thanks for the information  am heading there in April taking the grand kids Falkirk wheel and the Kelpies was hoping to see them at night so will keep my fingers crossed they decide not to turn up when we are there.


Sue just park up in the middle you will be fine if the noise bothers the grandkids park on the smaller carpark it's far enough away and quieter you still get a great night view of the Kelpies.


----------



## ScamperVan

Is this Google Maps the middle one?


----------



## campervanannie

ScamperVan said:


> Is this Google Maps the middle one?



Yes that is the quieter car park if you keep going up the road you come to the main carpark.


----------



## campervanannie

runnach said:


> I'm sure there is a swing park near to spot you mention, Annie. Handy if kids are in tow?



I think you are right there are some great dog walks too.


----------



## Fazerloz

ScamperVan said:


> Is this Google Maps the middle one?



If you go to the far end of that car park there is a separate small section we stayed in.


----------



## GreggBear

campervanannie said:


> Feck that's a Betty bargain.



You ain't seen it yet!:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## slider

campervanannie said:


> Sue just park up in the middle you will be fine if the noise bothers the grandkids park on the smaller carpark it's far enough away and quieter you still get a great night view of the Kelpies.



Thanks Annie will do . Just didn't want there visit spoiled as I know if a lot turn up the kids will be uneasy so think I will just park on small car park as you suggested :cheers:


----------



## slider

Could always take a bag of nails :lol-053: No I couldn't do that it would not be fair to spoil their fun.:lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie

slider said:


> Could always take a bag of nails :lol-053: No I couldn't do that it would not be fair to spoil their fun.:lol-049:



Nooo someone will post on here that there prescious motorhome got 3 flat tire at the Kelpies and will blame those lovely young lads in their pride and joy cars.


----------



## The laird

Guys,I've been watching this thread,after a post months ago I had recomended the kelpies to a member from down south,they were very miffed as to the going on at night there.They were not happy with the fact I had said it was a good o/night stop.
I was in touch with the operations manager there and he had known about cars attending there at night which has been stated here on this topic but he stressed they do not advertise overnighting there but don't mind folks stopping there ( pointed out no charge applies ) at night ,he did state to me if people feel unsafe about this he recomended the Falkirk Wheel to stay as it is secure.
I'm not starting a debate or anything on this but feel I should bring it to attention of members regarding this topic.


----------



## antiquesam

I've said it before and will say it again " live and let live". They don't do any more harm than you do and you were young once.


----------



## Fazerloz

The laird said:


> Guys,I've been watching this thread,after a post months ago I had recomended the kelpies to a member from down south,they were very miffed as to the going on at night there.They were not happy with the fact I had said it was a good o/night stop.
> I was in touch with the operations manager there and he had known about cars attending there at night which has been stated here on this topic but he stressed they do not advertise overnighting there but don't mind folks stopping there ( pointed out no charge applies ) at night ,he did state to me if people feel unsafe about this he recomended the Falkirk Wheel to stay as it is secure.
> I'm not starting a debate or anything on this but feel I should bring it to attention of members regarding this topic.



I thought the Falkirk Wheel had locked gates at 8pm.


----------



## jagmanx

*Thanks*



haggislassie said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> My 1st post on this forum but it is not all positive but feel you should be made aware!!
> 
> As the weather was to be nice for a few days, I decided on Tuesday morning to go away solo (had faithful hound with me, though) in my M/H and also try wild camping. My 1st stop was the Falkirk Wheel but it became very windy and, after speaking to fellow M/Homers, who had parked up, they said go to Kelpies, that is where we are headed now.
> So, got myself there and settled in for a quiet night, or so I thought!
> 
> By 8pm a large group of cars, driven by youngsters, had arrived and proceeded to race round the car park, do doughnuts on the parking spaces, scream, shout, play loud music and cause general mayhem!! This went on till 2am!!
> 
> The couple who had said to go there apologised to me the next morning, but I said its certainly not your fault.
> 
> They left a whole load of rubbish behind them and the Police patrolled the car park at 9am the next morning????
> 
> Needless to say, I won't go there again and my poor dog was very upset, too.
> 
> NOW a very positive note for my next port-of-call, which was Limekilns, ah, perfection! Lovely village, smashing pub (Ships Inn) and very friendly Fifers. Will defo go back there.
> 
> Cheers, for now, and here's to more adventures.
> Elaine



We are heading that way in the summer
Which of the Limekilns WC spots did you use


----------



## antiquesam

runnach said:


> Agreed, let the idiots rule the asylum..................geesh!!



I thought they already did, without the help of "the youth of today"


----------



## Tezza

Another thread showing the tolerant caring community we are. The youngsters have been called every name under the sun. I wonder if people knew what their own kids were doing when they first passed their tests and were out with their friends? Perhaps their kids were scroaty no marks that only needed a few syringes.? My parents had no idea of the road mischief I got up to. Same goes for all parents. 
Yes back in June we parked at kelpies . Yes they were there revving engines.And that's it. Walked behind them down to the kelpies to take some night pics and they were running laughing and just having a good time and never bothered us . 
The world is falling to bits but most people care more about boy racersin a car park. Shame the same people didn't get so passionate about what really matters instead of the young just being young.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Tezza said:


> Another thread showing the tolerant caring community we are. The youngsters have been called every name under the sun. I wonder if people knew what their own kids were doing when they first passed their tests and were out with their friends? Perhaps their kids were scroaty no marks that only needed a few syringes.? My parents had no idea of the road mischief I got up to. Same goes for all parents.
> Yes back in June we parked at kelpies . Yes they were there revving engines.And that's it. Walked behind them down to the kelpies to take some night pics and they were running laughing and just having a good time and never bothered us .
> The world is falling to bits but most people care more about boy racersin a car park. Shame the same people didn't get so passionate about what really matters instead of the young just being young.



It's a shame I'm only allowed to press the like button once ... how about introducing a "Really Like" button ... maybe even a "Me No Like" button which could possibly circumvent some unfortunate "heat of the moment" posts.


----------



## Tezza

It must be great to know that your well educated children have nothing done something stupid. Or maybe they have just not let you know. My mum and dad thought the same about me. And if I admitted now just 10% of what I have done my dad would be turning in his grave.  Being well educated doesn't stop you being a complete cockwomble. Take a look at some of our well educated MPs. Cameron with pigs , osbourne with powder and hookers. MPs caught drinking and driving . So very good your children have done so well in education ....but that's all it is they passed tests and to you they are the best thing since sliced bread ....but to a lot of other people who might come across them when your not there they might be total twats. By the way ...the lads and lasses at the kelpies...
have you spoke to them? Do you know how well they have been educated? They don't drive cheap bangers and the insurance might be astronomical so maybe they are in well paid jobs after getting their degrees.
And their parents like most will think the sun shines out from their bottoms too.


----------



## antiquesam

Better they do it in a car park than on the road. Wish I had a bit of spare ground to play on with my first car.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

runnach said:


> Oh, police and other organisations, offer advance driving skills, conducted by professionals, conducted within an appropriate location.



Probably because they recognise the value of the lessons that can be learned by practicing in a safe(ish) area.




It is a common thing to see in the press about the deaths/injuries etc.  It's a shame that the less sensational stories of "skillful young driver avoided collision"
and such like don't get published.

As I have said before, if even 1 out of 20 of these persons have developed skills which SAVE a life then I am all for it, especially when they are responsible enough to practice, practice, practice in a safer environment like a car park. Traffic incidents and accidents do happen but I suspect there is little actual proof that they resulted from the practices of some in car parks.

But, I am fortunate in that I have never experienced the disturbances first hand, I don't overnight in places where it might arise.  My nearest was last summer when I was on the west coast about 15 miles up from Applecross when two nice cars pulled into the layby, a bunch of lads jumped out of each vehicle, took several photographs and jumped back in their cars and took off like something out of The Sweeney.  I smiled at their enthusiasm!  The (very distictive) MH parked next to me packed up and drove off shortly after, the next morning I saw them parked up at the top of the bay at Applecross and I had the entire layby to myself all night, apart from a few other towrists popping in and out again.

Personally, I find it quite shocking to see the number of younger FEMALE drivers that drive, at times, bloody recklessly on the roads these days.


----------



## campervanannie

And what about the idiot that ran into me last year broke my wrist broke a bone in my foot and wrote my car off he didn't see the junction it was a side street going into a main road..
Oh strike that he was 60yrs of age good and bag across all ages.


----------



## Cass

Reading through this thread like many other threads I don't understand why people get so aggressive, towards each other, we all have to go somewhere and yes cars screeching round when your trying sleep is a pain, but on the flip side they live in the area use it nightly and probably have a similar opinion  of motorhomes coming and parking up, the world is changing,  I can remember friends doing donuts in car parks when I was in my teens, but I don't remember so many motorhomes parked up, we need to be tolerant of each other, quite often if you take the approach of befriending them showing a little interest in their cars, you can usually get them to call it a night at a reasonable time.


----------



## campervanannie

Cass said:


> Reading through this thread like many other threads I don't understand why people get so aggressive, towards each other, we all have to go somewhere and yes cars screeching round when your trying sleep is a pain, but on the flip side they live in the area use it nightly and probably have a similar opinion  of motorhomes coming and parking up, the world is changing,  I can remember friends doing donuts in car parks when I was in my teens, but I don't remember so many motorhomes parked up, we need to be tolerant of each other, quite often if you take the approach of befriending them showing a little interest in their cars, you can usually get them to call it a night at a reasonable time.



Exactly what I did chatted asked them a little about their cars showed a bit of interest even though my eyes had glazed over but they were great and left by 10.30 ish.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

At the risk of sounding sexist, which I'm not, for the past 10 years or so I have often noticed that the hooligan/scroat driving right up my tailgate or overtaking aggressively/dangerously close to a blind bend. Has been a young lass!

I'm sorry but I feel that the female of the species's normal reaction to danger is PANIC ... the lads at least seem to have more purpose in their reactions.


----------



## Cass

Believe me some of the females out there are just as bad if not worse


----------



## antiquesam

Cass said:


> Believe me some of the females out there are just as bad if not worse



Introductions would be appreciated.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

runnach said:


> I see it daily at my work, OP. Idiots tearing out of campus carpark to get to McD's and the likes. I had one lad not return for afternoon session, because he wrote off, his old mini, basically racing another dipstick, lost it, rolled over into a field, fortunately, no innocents were involved.
> 
> Another one: campus junction, showing off, pulled out without looking, car with right of way slammed into him, both vehicle airbags deployed, thankfully this particular dipstick got a ban.
> 
> Best one though, I'm now into 4th year with this particular lad, he is now on his 5th car, yes 5th, each of the previous, written off. Could be 6, I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> Yes of course not all young drivers are total idiots, to stay safe, I treat them all with same degree of idiocy when it comes to driving. Oh, young lassies, I totally agree.



We had a techie teacher at high school that did the same thing ... Twice EVERY day, when he was spotted coming the shout went out "THE MEIK" and every single kid on his route stood to the side of the road like the proverbial parting of the waters. 

Today he would be hung up by _ HIS _ proverbials.


----------



## Myrkk

Auld Pharrrt said:


> At the risk of sounding sexist, which I'm not, for the past 10 years or so I have often noticed that the hooligan/scroat driving right up my tailgate or overtaking aggressively/dangerously close to a blind bend. Has been a young lass!
> 
> I'm sorry but I feel that the female of the species's normal reaction to danger is PANIC ... the lads at least seem to have more purpose in their reactions.



Erm, nope.  It depends as with both sexes on the person.  I've met men who have gone into junctions on the wrong side of the road cause they've panicked they were going to meet SS their junction and women who have skillfully retrieved themselves from a serious skid...


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Myrkk said:


> Erm, nope.  It depends as with both sexes on the person.  I've met men who have gone into junctions on the wrong side of the road cause they've panicked they were going to meet SS their junction and women who have skillfully retrieved themselves from a serious skid...



Oh, please don't get me wrong,  I agree that there are many excellent female drivers. I'm only saying that recently it seems to be more common that it's young women who are responsible for the style of driving that attracts your attention where you would expect it to be a lad.


----------



## Minisorella

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Oh, please don't get me wrong, I agree that there are many excellent female drivers. I'm only saying that recently it seems to be more common that it's young women who are responsible for the style of driving that attracts your attention where you would expect it to be a lad.



Apologies for going completely off topic... AP, isn't your van running back the other way now? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Minisorella said:


> Apologies for going completely off topic... AP, isn't your van running back the other way now? :rolleyes2:



Eh?

Oh sh1t has my handbrake cable snapped?

I'm afraid I don't understand the question.


----------



## Minisorella

Your avatar AP... until tonight, I always thought it ran from right to left but now it's going the other way. 
On the other hand I could be sitting here with my tablet upside down :wacko:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Minisorella said:


> Your avatar AP... until tonight, I always thought it ran from right to left but now it's going the other way.
> On the other hand I could be sitting here with my tablet upside down :wacko:



No ... you are in fact correct ... when I removed the fairy lights after the new year I mirror imaged the animation ... I think I mentioned something about having got far enough so was heading home or something like that. 

Well spotted though ... but you did have me peering out my window because my van is parked on a hill and many a true word is spoken in jest, but Camile is where she should be.


----------



## Minisorella

Phew, thanks AP! Nice to know I'm not mad after all... OK, jury's possibly still out on that one :dance:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Minisorella said:


> Phew, thanks AP! Nice to know I'm not mad after all... OK, jury's possibly still out on that one :dance:



Ooooo, I've gone all topsy turvy.

Sadly I'm not clever enough to turn it only 90°


----------



## Minisorella

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Ooooo, I've gone all topsy turvy.
> 
> Sadly I'm not clever enough to turn it only 90°



For goodness sake AP, come down from that ceiling... you're making my head spin now :rolleyes2:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Minisorella said:


> For goodness sake AP, come down from that ceiling... you're making my head spin now :rolleyes2:



I must admit it makes me dizzy to watch it!


----------



## spigot

antiquesam said:


> Better they do it in a car park than on the road. Wish I had a bit of spare ground to play on with my first car.



I quite agree, but watching these lads spin cars gives me the impression that, on the public roads, they can handle cars better than most of the idiots out there.

Also, like Annie, I had a chat to these guys who explained how they "Hotted their Rods", it took me back to my yoof, then with bikes, we increased compression ratios, fitted drop bars & straight through megaphone exhausts. The more ear shattering noise, the better. Very similar situations.

I did notice, that after showing interest, these lads stayed down at the other end of the car park.

Will deffo stay at the Kelpies again, a great location.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

spigot said:


> I quite agree, but watching these lads spin cars gives me the impression that, on the public roads, they can handle cars better than most of the idiots out there.
> 
> Also, like Annie, I had a chat to these guys who explained how they "Hotted their Rods", it took me back to my yoof, then with bikes, we increased compression ratios, fitted drop bars & straight through megaphone exhausts. The more ear shattering noise, the better. Very similar situations.
> 
> I did notice, that after showing interest, these lads stayed down at the other end of the car park.
> 
> Will deffo stay at the Kelpies again, a great location.



I can't agree more.


----------



## jeanette

It's always sad when someone young loses their life and more so when it could have been avoided (if speed was to blame), I've seen young lads and lasses speeding here there and everywhere and more worrying is nine times out of ten they are on their phones!! Yes we have been there and done it when we were younger but as runnach points out cars are faster and there is more of them!!


----------



## jeanette

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Ooooo, I've gone all topsy turvy.
> 
> Sadly I'm not clever enough to turn it only 90°



Ron your just showing off now with your avatar!! Can't even get mine to move never mind going the other way!!! :sad::mad2:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

jeanette said:


> Ron your just showing off now with your avatar!! Can't even get mine to move never mind going the other way!!! :sad::mad2:



I had it upside down for a couple of hours last night ... but it was making me dizzy.


----------



## StreetSleeper

With all the talk about car parks at night, thought you might find this photograph interesting. It was taken at Kirkcaldy railway station car park.




Rae & Ann


----------



## campervanannie

StreetSleeper said:


> With all the talk about car parks at night, thought you might find this photograph interesting. It was taken at Kirkcaldy railway station car park.
> 
> View attachment 50009
> 
> Rae & Ann



Nice bit of photoshopping.


----------



## StreetSleeper

​


campervanannie said:


> Nice bit of photoshopping.



Tight squeeze at Kirkcaldy station car park - Fife Today

This is one of the local papers, I will try and put the link in for the Courier.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper

As mentioned before this is the Courier's article.

Fife - The Courier

Rae & Ann


----------



## campervanannie

StreetSleeper said:


> As mentioned before this is the Courier's article.
> 
> Fife - The Courier
> 
> Rae & Ann



Nooooooooooooo I can smell Billy Bullsh!t the car underneath has no damage looks staged sorry CM.


----------



## The laird

campervanannie said:


> Nooooooooooooo I can smell Billy Bullsh!t the car underneath has no damage looks staged sorry CM.



Certainly not staged its just been on tv Scottish news


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

campervanannie said:


> Nooooooooooooo I can smell Billy Bullsh!t the car underneath has no damage looks staged sorry CM.



I'm afraid it is genuine ... it's just been on the 6 o'clock news.

Police are investigating to find out exactly what happened. 

In my words they are scratching their heids going "WTF?"


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Not sure if link will work but here it is:

http:// https://stv.tv/news/east-central/1377724-mazda-ends-up-on-top-of-volkswagen-in-train-station-car-park/

Link working now.


----------



## campervanannie

Ahh the news then it must be true was there a Haggis driving it.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Talking on this kind of subject ... Has anyone ever heard anything further about the man that was found dead in a van somewhere around Stirling?

I tried a couple of times to see what it was all about but never found any further info ... I was wondering if it was natural causes, accident, murder or maybe even a MH conversion.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

campervanannie said:


> Ahh the news then it must be true was there a Haggis driving it.



Check the link in post #137 ... it's working now.


----------



## Minisorella

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Not sure if link will work but here it is:
> 
> http:// https://stv.tv/news/east-central/1377724-mazda-ends-up-on-top-of-volkswagen-in-train-station-car-park/
> 
> Link working now.


It looks as though there's a white bar of some kind between the 2 cars... or maybe an aluminium ladder?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Minisorella said:


> It looks as though there's a white bar of some kind between the 2 cars... or maybe an aluminium ladder?



Or a broken exhaust ... look closely at the last picture (freeze video) you can see it's a pipe.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

I could understand the skepticism if it was April 1st.


----------



## campervanannie

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I could understand the skepticism if it was April 1st.



I understand the skepticism but streetsleeper was supposed to bite not you lol.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

campervanannie said:


> I understand the skepticism but streetsleeper was supposed to bite not you lol.



You rotter ... hook, line and sinker comes to mind ...


----------



## campervanannie

Auld Pharrrt said:


> You rotter ... hook, line and sinker comes to mind ...




I just couldn't help it and when Rae bit I thought oo this could be fun then you joined in I wasn't sure how far to take it lol so I just played a little but my target disappeared.
Even runnach lairdy and minisorell joined in.


----------



## Minisorella

Doh!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

campervanannie said:


> I just couldn't help it and when Rae bit I thought oo this could be fun then you joined in I wasn't sure how far to take it lol so I just played a little but my target disappeared.
> Even runnach lairdy and minisorell joined in.



Well done, you certainly can add me to your trophy cabinet.


----------



## campervanannie

I was bored.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

campervanannie said:


> I was bored.



lol ... I enjoy word games like Word Chums or Magic Jigsaw Puzzles by Zinad ... and the occasional wind-up


----------



## GreggBear

runnach said:


> Anyway, Tezza, now you got that off your chest. OP outlined bad practice on there overnight stay, others, such as Annie, witnessed the other side of the coin.
> 
> Point is, this car park practice is very often taken on to our public roads, what they get away with in a confined car park, can have catastrophic consequences on our public roads. Ask the family of the young nurse, who left her shift at RIE, walked less than 15 mins from her work, to be returned by ambulance, where she died. Car driven by youths lost control and slammed her into a wall.
> 
> Approx two year ago, four youths died along a quiet east Lothian road, where end of road is a POI. Problem is, they think they are indestructible, and above is a couple of example of factual when it does fo wrong.



Don't want to make light of your point matey, but lets not forget the countless thousands of trouble free miles driven every year by young and new drivers too. Fully agree that some young drivers are a danger to themselves and others, but surely we shouldn't  tar them all with the same brush? After all, we don't like people to do that to us, do we?


----------



## GreggBear

Auld Pharrrt said:


> At the risk of sounding sexist, which I'm not, for the past 10 years or so I have often noticed that the hooligan/scroat driving right up my tailgate or overtaking aggressively/dangerously close to a blind bend. Has been a young lass!
> 
> I'm sorry but I feel that the female of the species's normal reaction to danger is PANIC ... the lads at least seem to have more purpose in their reactions.



Probably be safer for all to just ban all lady drivers! And then we could stop them voting maybe cos they don't really understand politics do they!?:lol-061::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::idea-007::lol-049::rolleyes2::lol-061:


----------



## antiquesam

GreggBear said:


> Probably be safer for all to just ban all lady drivers! And then we could stop them voting maybe cos they don't really understand politics do they!?:lol-061::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::idea-007::lol-049::rolleyes2::lol-061:



I think you on tetchy ground here. Wait until the Ladies Section gets wind of this. At least someone is going to get a mouthful.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

GreggBear said:


> Probably be safer for all to just ban all lady drivers! And then we could stop them voting maybe cos they don't really understand politics do they!?:lol-061::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::idea-007::lol-049::rolleyes2::lol-061:



I'd *NEVER* have the balls to post something like that!

Koudos to you buddy.


----------



## GreggBear

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I'd *NEVER* have the balls to post something like that!
> 
> Koudos to you buddy.


Wondered if I might just hit a raw nerve with that one!?!
 Always thought God made them all soft and pretty so they didn't need to do nasty things like driving and jobs and stuff!?!:idea-007::rockroll::lol-053::cool1::wave:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

GreggBear said:


> Wondered if I might just hit a raw nerve with that one!?!
> Always thought God made them all soft and pretty so they didn't need to do nasty things like driving and jobs and stuff!?!:idea-007::rockroll::lol-053::cool1::wave:



I have been lucky enough to know a few like that, but they never hung around for long, I guess they were only after a bit o' rough ... but it isn't them I'd be worried about.


----------



## antiquesam

I'm thinking it might be safer on the dark side in rants and raves


----------



## Minisorella

GreggBear said:


> Probably be safer for all to just ban all lady drivers! And then we could stop them voting maybe cos they don't really understand politics do they!?:lol-061::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::idea-007::lol-049::rolleyes2::lol-061:



 Oh ANNIEEEEEEEEEEEE!  Come and see what the bad man said...


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

minisorella said:


> oh annieeeeeeeeeeee!  Come and see what the bad man said...



annieeeeee get yer gun


----------



## Minisorella

Auld Pharrrt said:


> annieeeeee get yer gun



You betcha... she's gonna be hunting GreggBear skin :rabbit:


----------



## campervanannie

Minisorella said:


> You betcha... she's gonna be hunting GreggBear skin :rabbit:



I find it best to wait until the blood stops boiling before replying to such utter male shauvenistic rubbish Grrrrrr.


----------



## hextal

We used to have windscreen wiper races around the multi storey car park at university.

Each 'contestant' would lie on the bonnet holding a wiper blade, whilst the driver went flying around the car park. first one to fall off lost.

And to think that some people say a university education can often lack real world application!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie

Wasn't ME Girl's !, I'm a GOOD Zombie arnt I .

But can I have the leftovers when you're finished ?.


----------



## GreggBear

campervanannie said:


> I find it best to wait until the blood stops boiling before replying to such utter male shauvenistic rubbish Grrrrrr.



Now there you go just assuming I'm male.....:wave::ninja::lol-


----------



## GreggBear

campervanannie said:


> I find it best to wait until the blood stops boiling before replying to such utter male shauvenistic rubbish Grrrrrr.



Sorry forgot to point out,.... Chauvenistic starts wiv a C! Hope this doesn't prove my point or anything:dance::raofl::cheers::cool1::wacko:


----------



## GreggBear

runnach said:


> Not sure of your point with highlighted comment?


 The only point is that we don't like it when people make sweeping generalizations about us camper folk, which I'm sure you would agree about. Like I said earlier, I accept that some young drivers (& old ones!) seem to find their licences in the bottom of a crackerjacks box! But also, a lot of young drivers are careful and skilled drivers, with consideration for other road users and pedestrians. Maybe it's not like that where you are, I don't know, but I just speak as I find.:idea-007::dance:


----------



## campervanannie

GreggBear said:


> Now there you go just assuming I'm male.....:wave::ninja::lol-



Mmmmmmm.


----------



## antiquesam

GreggBear said:


> Now there you go just assuming I'm male.....:wave::ninja::lol-



I'm thinking you may not have any male features once they've got you.


----------



## GreggBear

antiquesam said:


> I'm thinking you may not have any male features once they've got you.



You've got me worried now bud. My mammy says it's only naughty if you really mean it! Hope I'm not in too much trouble, I won't dare venture out in my new motor when it's finished! Good job I'm converting the old ambulance by the sound of things!:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Imalaphil

Didn't fancy trawling through the whole 170 odd replies, but the Kelpies small car park is a good place to stay, for now as it is quite popular. Apologies if this has already been posted. 
They have security around which I think has pushed most of the youngsters elsewhere. Plus security do ask that you park in the far corner away from the cars. As I say, no problems at the mo but if popularity continues, you never know.


----------



## The laird

Imalaphil said:


> Didn't fancy trawling through the whole 170 odd replies, but the Kelpies small car park is a good place to stay, for now as it is quite popular. Apologies if this has already been posted.
> They have security around which I think has pushed most of the youngsters elsewhere. Plus security do ask that you park in the far corner away from the cars. As I say, no problems at the mo but if popularity continues, you never know.



Can you keep us updated please .
Regards Gordon


----------



## oldish hippy

well security stays till about half ten have stayed there for three nights in last month and not had any problem aprt from a women in a car with her husband who was dog walking went to have a pee beside by van early morning told it wasn't a toilet she started looking else where to go so got out of the van then she got back in the car and drove off


----------



## antiquesam

oldish hippy said:


> well security stays till about half ten have stayed there for three nights in last month and not had any problem aprt from a women in a car with her husband who was dog walking went to have a pee beside by van early morning told it wasn't a toilet she started looking else where to go so got out of the van then she got back in the car and drove off



You didn't invite her to use your facilities then.


----------



## oldish hippy

no but she had a shock when she cam along side the van as  she had her hands on the waist band of her shorts and was about to squat  when I  blew th horn as she didn't notice me in drivers seat and then told her it wasn't a public loo and she was using the van t o hide from traffic


----------



## Imalaphil

The laird said:


> Can you keep us updated please .
> Regards
> 
> Have just spent two nights here with no problems. It is also mentioned on other forums about overnight parking as being safe and allowed.
> Security is visible by the car park from about 6-10pm controlling traffic flow. I have spoken to security and there are no issues. Plus they do like the odd cuppa from friendly campers!!!


----------



## The laird

Imalaphil said:


> The laird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you keep us updated please .
> Regards
> 
> Have just spent two nights here with no problems. It is also mentioned on other forums about overnight parking as being safe and allowed.
> Security is visible by the car park from about 6-10pm controlling traffic flow. I have spoken to security and there are no issues. Plus they do like the odd cuppa from friendly campers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply ,this helps to keep members up to date with going ons etc
> Regards Gordon
Click to expand...


----------

